# Newbie thinking about going to Constantia in a month



## cho3702 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi i have never been to South Africa but I was offered an internship at a company that resides in Constantia.

My ethnicity is Asian and I have no idea about South Africa except for all the media scares. 

Is Constantia a safe region or should i be worried?

I am thinking about staying there about 6 months 

and also would my race be an issue? Again, I have no idea how Asians are viewed in South Africa.

Thanks~


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

My aunt lives nearby, she has stayed there for 25 years, shes never locked her doors at night and takes the dogs for a walk at 10pm most days. She has never had any problems. Your race will not be of any issue.


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

Your race would not be an issue and Constantia is an upmarket area so fairly safe.


----------



## ducase (Feb 7, 2010)

*comming to south africa for six months*



mman said:


> My aunt lives nearby, she has stayed there for 25 years, shes never locked her doors at night and takes the dogs for a walk at 10pm most days. She has never had any problems. Your race will not be of any issue.


Hello my wife and i are thinking of comming to South Africa for about six months next Ocyober. The obvious question,safety. We wish to stay antwhere on the garden route.Could you recomend somewhere where we will be safe from crime etc. we have been twice for holidays and wish to see a bit more of your lovely country. Many thanks Peter and Diana


----------

